# WC result tipping competition



## Lars Petrus (Oct 6, 2009)

Predict the winning result for the 3x3x3 speed final.

I predict: 11.07


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 6, 2009)

11.071, Bob.


----------



## Faz (Oct 6, 2009)

10.62


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 6, 2009)

10.63

That reminds me, I wanted to ask you something. The email on your homepage works, right?


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 6, 2009)

10.88

MWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
MWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
MWA MWA MWA MWA HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 6, 2009)

10.94


----------



## CL_Pepsi (Oct 6, 2009)

10.47
I have a feeling that a 3x3 single is going to be broken 6.97


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Oct 6, 2009)

9.58 I wanna see a Bolt´ish time there xD


----------



## Escher (Oct 6, 2009)

11.02


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 6, 2009)

11.58


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 6, 2009)

9.97


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 6, 2009)

=rnd*1.5+9.5


----------



## rachmaninovian (Oct 6, 2009)

10.03


----------



## Erik (Oct 6, 2009)

11.11 everyone loves the double numbers.


----------



## (X) (Oct 6, 2009)

11.39


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 6, 2009)

10.77


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 6, 2009)

10.67 GET


----------



## Jai (Oct 6, 2009)

10.51


----------



## Jh543 (Oct 6, 2009)

10.49


----------



## Gunnar (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll go with 10.94.

Finals in big championships have had a little slower times than the semis as far as I remember (not the 10.94 is bad, but I wouldn't be surprised if results in the semis are better).


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 6, 2009)

10.99


----------



## Doudou (Oct 6, 2009)

11.27


----------



## prażeodym (Oct 6, 2009)

Erik said:


> 11.11 everyone loves the double numbers.


I would say 9.99 avg  by who ? I know but I can't tall you now


----------



## pjk (Oct 6, 2009)

10.74


----------



## Rune (Oct 6, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> Predict the winning result for the 3x3x3 speed final.
> 
> I predict: 11.07



When is the deadline?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Oct 6, 2009)

11.24


----------



## Pedro (Oct 6, 2009)

10.82


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 6, 2009)

10.10, just for Erik.


----------



## KConny (Oct 6, 2009)

12.34


----------



## mati rubik (Oct 6, 2009)

14.23

just kidding, 10.58


----------



## Lucas (Oct 6, 2009)

I say that it will be 10.71


----------



## vrumanuk (Oct 6, 2009)

10.17


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2009)

10.44


----------



## (X) (Oct 6, 2009)

Im pretty sure it will not be sub 11


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 6, 2009)

(X) said:


> Im pretty sure it will not be sub 11



I wanna remember you said that for when WC is over


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 6, 2009)

Hmm... 10.95


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

10.06 just cause.


----------



## Alextk (Oct 6, 2009)

So Yu Nakajima wont compete in WC2009?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes, you're right, Nakajima won't come.


----------



## TEGTaylor (Oct 6, 2009)

anywhere from 9.47-11.01 final answer 10.01 (thats even better than a double number)


----------



## Slash (Oct 6, 2009)

10.56
can be...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 6, 2009)

11.26


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 6, 2009)

12.34
Hard scrambles, lotsa pressure


----------



## coinman (Oct 6, 2009)

10.89.
Hej Lars! Du skulle ju ha varit med i år också, du är ju ensam om att ha varit med i alla VM! Synd att sumpa det. 
(Message to Lars in Swedish  ).


----------



## mark3 (Oct 6, 2009)

10.99


----------



## ender9994 (Oct 6, 2009)

10.00 flat, because it would be so annoying to be so close to sub-10 and not get it


----------



## Forte (Oct 6, 2009)

6.25

I'm upping the ante


----------



## (X) (Oct 6, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty sure it will not be sub 11
> ...


I wanna remember you said that for when WC is over


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 6, 2009)

10.17


----------



## Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

DNF

Everyone is gunna suck


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 6, 2009)

11.02


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 6, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> 11.071, Bob.



1 dollar, Bob.


----------



## Escher (Oct 6, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> 11.02





Escher said:


> 11.02



Me and you both, brother.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 6, 2009)

(X) said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > (X) said:
> ...



Count me in. Sup-11 it will be!


----------



## TMOY (Oct 6, 2009)

42
All finalists will be so nervous they will get big pops on every solve


----------



## anythingtwisty (Oct 7, 2009)

10.84


----------



## esquimalt1 (Oct 7, 2009)

10.37


----------



## rowehessler (Oct 7, 2009)

10.86 and fastest single will be 9.06...fastest solve of the whole copmetition will be 7.84 by tomasz zolnowski and erik's slowest 4x4 solve will be 46.09. Also, Dan Cohen's complete total of prize money will be over 3,000 euros. That is all . 
oh and also, Harris will get laid!


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 7, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> 10.86 and fastest single will be 9.06...fastest solve of the whole copmetition will be 7.84 by tomasz zolnowski and erik's slowest 4x4 solve will be 46.09. Also, Dan Cohen's complete total of prize money will be over 3,000 euros. That is all .
> oh and also, Harris will get laid!


And Rowe is personnaly going to make sure all of the above will happen


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 7, 2009)

Jo, det är lite synd, men Düsseldorf känns bara lite för trist just nu. Hade det varit Hong Kong hade jag solklart rest! 2011!


----------



## coinman (Oct 7, 2009)

Håller med, Düsseldorf är nog inte världens roligaste resmål. Som sagt 2011!


----------



## dueone (Oct 7, 2009)

9.69


----------



## guusrs (Oct 7, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> Jo, det är lite synd, men Düsseldorf känns bara lite för trist just nu. Hade det varit Hong Kong hade jag solklart rest! 2011!



Hi Lars,
Jammer dat je niet even ge-google-d hebt want Dusseldorf is wereldstad #6 en staat daarmee ruim boven Hong Kong! Zie:
http://www.citymayors.com/features/quality_survey.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_Most_Livable_Cities
Een gemiste kans joh!
Zie je in 2011!
Guus


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 7, 2009)

10.93


----------



## Konsta (Oct 7, 2009)

11.xx. hm.. 11.21, yeah, that's it.


----------



## Lid (Oct 7, 2009)

11.11 ...


----------



## tim (Oct 7, 2009)

12.00


----------



## ffsapher (Oct 7, 2009)

10.02 <lol>


----------



## KJiptner (Oct 7, 2009)

11.87


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 9, 2009)

OK, I'll close the "voting" in 24 hours.


----------



## Crossed (Oct 9, 2009)

Det vart mykje svensk her no!
Eg gjetter:
11.34


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2009)

rowehessler said:


> 10.86 and fastest single will be 9.06...fastest solve of the whole copmetition will be 7.84 by tomasz zolnowski and erik's slowest 4x4 solve will be 46.09. Also, Dan Cohen's complete total of prize money will be over 3,000 euros. That is all .
> oh and also, Harris will get laid!


Haha. I'll agree with this.
Also, AVG will have a LL skip during an official solve, and someone else will have a bigcube LL skip unofficially during the weekend.


----------



## LarsN (Oct 9, 2009)

10.42

Although that's the obvious answer...


----------



## MistArts (Oct 9, 2009)

12.88


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 9, 2009)

10.54


----------



## Thomas09 (Oct 9, 2009)

10.74


----------



## Michiel van der Blonk (Oct 9, 2009)

10.99


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 9, 2009)

10.58


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 9, 2009)

11.14

You will see...


----------



## GermanCube (Oct 9, 2009)

9.69


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 9, 2009)

MistArts said:


> 12.88



Lol, everyone seems to be expect a sub 11 average. This is almost 13.


----------



## pejterX (Oct 9, 2009)

10.37


----------



## Konsta (Oct 9, 2009)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> MistArts said:
> 
> 
> > 12.88
> ...



You have to remember that only 2 got sub-13 average last time. 
But I'd be really surprised if the winning average would be worse than last time 

It would be kinda cool if the best average subs 2007 best single (10.59).
You can do it!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Oct 9, 2009)

11.10


----------



## Rune (Oct 9, 2009)

10.35


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 10, 2009)

OK, that's it. No more votes allowed.


----------



## Lucas (Oct 10, 2009)

When will the finals be taking place?


----------



## Kit Clement (Oct 10, 2009)

11.07


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 10, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> OK, that's it. No more votes allowed.



Mine won't count, but I'll guess 9.67


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 11, 2009)

Below are all the predictions, unless I goofed.

I'm mostly interested in how well the "wisdom of the crowds" prediction does. A lot of the time that is remarkably accurate. Here it's *10.82* (the middle of the 67 numbers).

Tiebreaker rule: If two people are equally far from the actual result the earliest guess wins. I have spoken.

 6.25 Forte
9.58 Kickflip1993
9.69 dueone
9.69 GermanCube
9.97 richardzhang
9.99 prazeodym
10.00 ender9994
10.01 TEGTaylor
10.02 ffsapher
10.03 rachmaninovian

10.06 miniGOINGS
10.10 MTGjumper
10.17 waffle=jim
10.17 vrumanuk
10.35 uweren2000
10.37 pejterX
10.37 esquimalt1
10.42 LarsN
10.44 qqwref
10.47 CL_Pepsi

10.49 Jh543
10.51 Jai
10.54 SimonWestlund
10.56 Slash
10.58 Inf3rn0
10.58 mati rubik
10.62 fazrulz
10.63 Lucas Garron
10.67 Cubes=Life
10.71 Lucas

10.74 Thomas09
10.74 pjk
10.77 MAHTI-ANSSI
10.82 Pedro
10.84 anythingtwisty
10.86 rowehessler
10.88 Derrick Eide17
10.89 coinman
10.93 04mucklowd
10.94 ZB_FTW!!!

10.94 Gunnar
10.95 rickcube
10.99 Yes, We Can!
10.99 Michiel van der BLonk
10.99 mark3
11.02 Escher
11.02 fanwuq
11.07 Lars Petrus
11.071 ThePizzaGuy92
11.10 Lt-UnReaL

11.11 Lid
11.11 Erik
11.14 DavidWoner
11.21 Konsta
11.24 trying-to-speedcube...
11.26 Edmund
11.27 Doudou
11.34 Crossed
11.39 (X)
11.58 ManasijV

11.87 KJiptner
12.00 tim
12.34 KConny
12.34 Ethan Rosen
12.88 MistArts
42 TMOY
DNF Logan


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 11, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> Below are all the predictions, unless I goofed.
> 
> I'm mostly interested in how well the "wisdom of the crowds" prediction does. A lot of the time that is remarkably accurate. Here it's *10.82* (the middle of the 67 numbers).
> 
> ...



Pedro is the man!


----------



## cubestack (Oct 11, 2009)

10.91
And possibly a sub-8 for Breandan, my good luck for him


----------



## Rune (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> Lars Petrus said:
> 
> 
> > Below are all the predictions, unless I goofed.
> ...



But not the winner!


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucas wins


----------



## Sa967St (Oct 11, 2009)

Lucas said:


> I say that it will be 10.71


^ winner


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 12, 2009)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> (X) said:
> 
> 
> > Im pretty sure it will not be sub 11
> ...


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 12, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Lucas said:
> 
> 
> > I say that it will be 10.71
> ...



Rubik's Cube	Breandan Vallance	9.63 10.74	NR	United Kingdom	10.19 11.78 11.80 10.25 9.63

10.74 Thomas09
10.74 pjk


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 12, 2009)

Lars Petrus said:


> 6.25 Forte



I'm quite disappointed that Forte lost


----------



## Lars Petrus (Oct 12, 2009)

Both *Thomas09* and *pjk* correctly guessed 10.74. pjk did it first, and is thereby the winner. Or more appropriately:


The 2009 World Champion of World Championship Result Prediction is...

*pjk*

All hail his predictive brilliance!!!
​


The "Wisdom of the Crowd" prediction was only 0.08 off. Even less if you discard the joke submissions.

Believe it or not, that precision is fairly typical of this kind of compound guessing!


----------

